#  Erste Hilfe >   Heilungsverlauf Platzwunde >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
mir ist etwas ziemlich blödes passiert, und zwar habe ich mir eine Platzwunde an der Stirn zugezogen, ziemlich genau an der Stelle, an welcher ich bereits vor einem Jahr eine Platzwunde hatte. Diesesmal scheint die Wunde aber nich so tief zu sein und sie hat auch kaum geblutet. Ich habe das ganze erst mal kurz mit klarem Wasser gespült, Disinfektionspray drauf und dann ein Pflaster. Beim Arzt war ich nicht, denn der meinte bei der letzten Wunde schon dass die nicht genäht werden muss, und da war es deutlich tiefer und hat sehr stark geblutet.
Jetzt ist die Geschichte gut 2 Wochen her, die Wunde ist Anfangs auch sehr gut geheilt und war bereits nach einer Woche zugewachsen. Ich habe einmal täglich Bepanthen Salbe auf die Wunde gegeben, was ich jetzt auch noch mache. Aber seit einer Woche kann ich kaum eine Verbesserung feststellen. Ich hänge mal Bilder von der Wunde dran, wie sie nach 3 Tagen, einer Woche und jetzt aussieht. 
Was meint ihr, ist die Wundheilung normal? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal  :Smiley:  
Wo sind denn jetzt die Bilder? 
Ich versuchs nochmal: 
Nach 3 Tagen  BildUpload Bilder Fotos Upload gratis kostenlos hochladen BildUpload Bilder Fotos Upload gratis kostenlos hochladen BildUpload Bilder Fotos Upload gratis kostenlos hochladen

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Ich finde, daß das sehr gut aussieht. es dauert jetzt schon einige Wochen, bis die Narbe heller wird. Du kannst das eincremen jetzt auch einstellen, es geht damit nicht schneller.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die Wunde sieht doch top aus, ich weiß garnicht was du noch verlangst!
Das dauert eben seine Zeit bis die Narbe ähnlich hell ist wie ihre Umgebung, da hilft auch das tgl
schmieren und salben nicht.

----------


## Anonymisiert

Vielen Dank für die Antworten  :Smiley:  
Natürlich verlange ich keine Wunder, und die Wunde hat sich auch wirklich sehr gut entwickelt, besonders in der ersten Woche. Was man auf den Bildern nicht so gut erkennt, ist dass die Wundränder immernoch stark gerötet und deutlich erhöht sind, es schmerzt aber nicht. Bei der letzten Platzwunde habe ich das nicht so empfunden. 
Ich soll also mit dem salben aufhören, ok. Soll ich die Wunde abdecken um sie vor Sonne usw zu schützen, oder besser offen lassen?

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> Soll ich die Wunde abdecken um sie vor Sonne usw zu schützen, oder besser offen lassen?

 Ich würde sie offen lassen!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Verbinden, unter Verhinderungen von Luftzirkulation verbinden und immer mit allem Cremen was sich irgendwie verteilen lässt... 
Wie kann man sich wegen einer so winzigen "Wunde" so anstellen :Huh?: ?
Lass es wie es ist und siehe da in 6 Monaten ist alles wie es war.

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Verbinden, unter Verhinderungen von Luftzirkulation verbinden und immer mit allem Cremen was sich irgendwie verteilen lässt...

 Sehr guter Tipp. Ich werde die Schramme unter 5 Lagen Panzertape verstecken, nachdem ich sie mit Altöl, Nutella und einer Deckschicht Maschinenfett eingecremt habe...   

> Wie kann man sich wegen einer so winzigen "Wunde" so anstellen?

 Nichts für ungut, aber wie kann man sich wegen einer dermaßen banalen Frage so dermaßen daneben benehmen?   

> Lass es wie es ist und siehe da in 6 Monaten ist alles wie es war.

 Blödfug  :Angry:  Willst du jetzt auch noch ernsthaft behaupten dass da keine Narbe bleibt? Ich hab an genau der Stelle schon eine, was der unwiderrufliche Beweis dafür ist, dass das eine wunderbare und nicht zu übersehende Narbe ergeben wird. Also quatsch mich nicht so blöd von der Seite an man  :Sad:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schön wie du dich aufregst über ein bisschen Geschreibsel. 
Sicher wird eine Narbe bleiben, aber sie wird heller mit der Zeit und wenn du damit nicht klar kommst 
kannst du diese ggf von deinem Dermatologen weg machen lassen.

----------

